

Freelancing Tips, Other Than "Networking"? - tlongren
http://www.longren.org/freelancing-tips-other-than-networking/

======
gregjor
I freelance full-time. Networking is important: I get most jobs from previous
clients and referrals. LinkedIn is a good place to point prospective clients
to, not necessarily a source of jobs.

I wrote an article a few years ago about successful freelancing:
[http://typicalprogrammer.com/tips-for-successful-
freelancing...](http://typicalprogrammer.com/tips-for-successful-freelancing/)

I get jobs through an agency that takes a cut. They are worth it to me because
I travel and work remotely, and finding jobs in the US is harder when you're
in SE Asia.

